# Art gallery?



## zurich (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello friends

I have recently moved to HK. I am a artist. I do fine art and nursery art. I have a online shop which has more global visitors. I want to start selling locally as well. Since I am new here I don't have a network. I am looking for a gallery to exhibit my artwork. Can anyone give me any leads as to how and where to exhibit art in HongKong? Are there any artist groups or forums etc in Hong Kong?

Thanks for your time!!

Cheers
P


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Central has a big one. Look near City hall.


----------



## stanaman (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Zurich, I have a friend that managers a art gallery in HK, i can put you guys in touch, I am moving over soon myself


----------

